# Mattel RTR Chassis Update



## slotcar58

I picked up another batch of Mattel $2.98 RTR chassis today. The customer service rep told me there were about 4,000 left in stock. The last time I purchased, in November, they had about 9,000 in stock. At that burn rate, they should have stock until the August/September time frame. With oil prices up, used to make plastic, metal up, and Chinese wages up 20% this year, I suspect they will either discontinue or raise the price substantially. Mattel only lists the chassis and 9 in curves under slot car parts on their website. It looks like this may be the last batch!

This has been the greatest HO slot car buy ever. Stock up now while you can!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcar58 said:


> I picked up another batch of Mattel $2.98 RTR chassis today. The customer service rep told me there were about 4,000 left in stock. The last time I purchased, in November, they had about 9,000 in stock. At that burn rate, they should have stock until the August/September time frame. With oil prices up, used to make plastic, metal up, and Chinese wages up 20% this year, I suspect they will either discontinue or raise the price substantially. Mattel only lists the chassis and 9 in curves under slot car parts on their website. It looks like this may be the last batch!
> 
> This has been the greatest HO slot car buy ever. Stock up now while you can!



I have had zero luck ordering them. Is there any way maybe to buy a batch from you next time you order?


----------



## slotcar58

*Mattel RTR Chassis*

Sorry, I'm not going to be ordering anymore. I've put back a life time supply for myself. I recommend calling customer service directly. They will sell you as many as you want from one to hundreds. The website will only let you buy up to six. I just purchased 32, the total was just under $107.00 with shipping.

Mattel Customer Service: 1-800-524-8697 - 9am to 6 pm EST

Hope this helps.


----------



## 70ss

They were limiting the amount you could order over the phone last time I called. Not sure the # anymore but wasn't anyware near 100. About 40 seems to come to mind.


----------



## Crimnick

Cool...I've got quite a few of those trevco x-mas nascar bodies to mount...


----------



## 440s-4ever

They wouldn't accept my phone order for 30 cars a couple months back


----------



## TK Solver

If they won't let you order 30 by phone, then just order 6 per day for a week off the web site and pay the shipping each day. The total comes to about $21 for 6 or $3.50 per car. That's still a great deal if you run that type of car.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcar58 said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to be ordering anymore. I've put back a life time supply for myself. I recommend calling customer service directly. They will sell you as many as you want from one to hundreds. The website will only let you buy up to six. I just purchased 32, the total was just under $107.00 with shipping.
> 
> Mattel Customer Service: 1-800-524-8697 - 9am to 6 pm EST
> 
> Hope this helps.



I just tried this & I get referred to service.mattel.com for the same thing over (Maximum of 6)

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

TK Solver said:


> If they won't let you order 30 by phone, then just order 6 per day for a week off the web site and pay the shipping each day. The total comes to about $21 for 6 or $3.50 per car. That's still a great deal if you run that type of car.


You could also put in an order inder your TM's name also.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

TK Solver said:


> If they won't let you order 30 by phone, then just order 6 per day for a week off the web site and pay the shipping each day. The total comes to about $21 for 6 or $3.50 per car. That's still a great deal if you run that type of car.


With shipping & Tax it comes to $17.88 + $4.95 ship + tax $2.03 = $24.86 or $ 4.14 per unit which is still a good deal. I suspect that they know there will be a "run" on those things.
I also suspect that all the HO vendors are either stocking up on the same chassis or just holding their supplies until the present Mattel stock dries up.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not to be a pessimist, but there's a remote chance they may be liquidating the slots altogether... This may be all that's left..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Not to be a pessimist, but there's a remote chance they may be liquidating the slots altogether... This may be all that's left..


Ding ding ding . . . my thoughts also.


----------



## northwest slot

Is there a link to these cars someplace?


----------



## alpink

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## slotcar58

*Link to item on Mattel website*

Link: https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## NTxSlotCars

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I wish they did a LWB narrow chassis.


----------



## rudykizuty

What design is this? The 440x2 ?


----------



## slotcar58

*Type of Chassis*

New and improved version, some dimensions changed around the front axle, Tyco 440-X2 wide pan chassis. Gray plastic versus the usual black plastic on the wide pan chassis.


----------



## GenevaDirt

1scalevolvo said:


> With shipping & Tax it comes to $17.88 + $4.95 ship + tax $2.03 = $24.86 or $ 4.14 per unit which is still a good deal. I suspect that they know there will be a "run" on those things.
> I also suspect that all the HO vendors are either stocking up on the same chassis or just holding their supplies until the present Mattel stock dries up.
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


received mine less then a month ago....was $22.83 for 6 shipped = $3.09 a car


----------



## Bubba 123

GenevaDirt said:


> received mine less then a month ago....was $22.83 for 6 shipped = $3.09 a car


just ordered 6 more, last month got 6 were :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## 1scalevolvo

GenevaDirt said:


> received mine less then a month ago....was $22.83 for 6 shipped = $3.09 a car


You must live in a no Tax State I live in NY State & they would tax the air you breath if they could get away with it !


Neal:dude:


----------



## GenevaDirt

1scalevolvo said:


> You must live in a no Tax State I live in NY State & they would tax the air you breath if they could get away with it !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


lol...sorry to hear that. I thought that if you do not live in the state of origin there is no tax required....I know that is the way it is when we ship from where I work to another state.


----------



## Bubba 123

GenevaDirt said:


> lol...sorry to hear that. I thought that if you do not live in the state of origin there is no tax required....I know that is the way it is when we ship from where I work to another state.


MANY states r changing that, if purchased out of state, seller required 2 collect sales tax.....
i believe it's "UN-Constitutional", w/ the interstates-trades Ga-Ga....
but i'm NOT a Lawyer :freak:

Bubba 123

PS: i lived in NYS 4.... 35 yrs...


----------



## alpink

bump bump bump bump


----------



## slotcarman12078

1scalevolvo said:


> You must live in a no Tax State I live in NY State & they would tax the air you breath if they could get away with it !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:



If they could do this, odds are they would tax you also to exhale... with an additional 2% surcharge if you eat a lot of garlic! :lol:


----------



## partspig

If you live in NY, you get taxed for them,because they ship from Mattel's warehouse in East Aurora, NY !! :drunk:

I usually get them two days after I order.....


----------



## 440

Just ordered six more of these. Figured since they are going to discontinue them I figured why not.


----------



## neorules

The person I talked to said they have no plans to discontinue the cars. They are exempt from the import changes since they have ceramic magnets not neo/ We can take our finger off the panic button for now.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm happy to have been in error in my speculation!! Great news!!!


----------



## TBI

I wonder if they have any plans to start putting round tires on them


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Allright, I tried to order them again and the order went through this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmt216a

Thanks to all for chassis info ordered six: on 5-01-11 and I got them on5-06-11 Fast turnaround. I plan to get six more.:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty

I ordered 6 today.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

They got the crummy tires on em again...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got my 6 today :hat:


----------



## 440

Got the six I ordered a few days ago.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Shipping went up quite a bit. When I ordered in 2009 and 2010, the shipping was $10. This time it was $25. Still a great deal when spread out over all the chassis I bought.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Grandcheapskate said:


> Shipping went up quite a bit. When I ordered in 2009 and 2010, the shipping was $10. This time it was $25. Still a great deal when spread out over all the chassis I bought.
> 
> Joe


You must have orderd the big box. I got 12 and it was only 6.50 to Tennessee about a week ago...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You must have orderd the big box. I got 12 and it was only 6.50 to Tennessee about a week ago...RM


 I got 100 of them shipped just from NY to NJ. I was surprised at the increase in postage - it seems rather excessive. But for $3 a piece, the $25 spread over 100 chasses still leaves you with a great deal. Although maybe I should question it.

Joe


----------



## alpink

I just received an unopened case of 100 lighted t-jet chassis and the postage was $23.75 including Delivery Confirmation and Insurance for the amount I paid. from KY to PA. the amount I paid was a bargain and the shipping was actual. Postage needs to be considered as part of the purchase price when buying online and if the postage amount seems excessive, then don't complete the transaction. simply do not pay. but, once one has agreed to the sum and paid it, complaining is only self serving.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> If they could do this, odds are they would tax you also to exhale... with an additional 2% surcharge if you eat a lot of garlic! :lol:



slotcarman you crack me up...hahhaahahahahahahaha :lol:

Bob...Buuuuuuuuuuuuurp...zilla


----------



## Rawafx

"Tax to exhale".....finally an advantage to having Asthma(and not eating garlic) though if they'd tax expulsion of the gas from lower extremities I'd go broke!!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## rudykizuty

*Yay!!*

Received shipping confirmation today


----------



## sidejobjon

*100 chassis*

Is there 100 chassis boxes of auto world Chassis, like the Aurora. If so any pictures.
Thanks John F


----------



## rudykizuty

Got mine Saturday...one week from order to delivery.


----------



## Airgazm86

Thanks to *sjracer* on here, I was pointed to this thread. I ordered 4 cars today to start back into the hobby. Seems like a deal that's too good to pass up. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

bringing this back to the top for those looking for affordable chassis and maybe pickup shoes? 
https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail....139&item=57319


----------



## wheelszk

Dead link AL.


----------



## noddaz

*interesting...*

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319

Try that?

You can also buy 9" curves...:freak:


----------



## alpink

oops, sorry


----------



## bob528

Just ordered 30 over the phone.Great deal.How could you go wrong?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet deal...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Well.....*



bob528 said:


> Just ordered 30 over the phone.Great deal.How could you go wrong?


 Although these LOOK like Tyco 440X2 chassis, they are really a poor(HPX2) copy made by Mattel.....IE- the tires are crap- and so out of round it ain't even funny, the soft nylon they use in the crown gear(and wheels, frame) is very easy to strip the teeth right off of, and the axles have knurled ends and are very hard to get the wheels off of- and if you do- you strip the wheel holes.
Anyway, that's the observation I got after ordering/receiving a half dozen this summer.....Caveat Emptor.


----------



## gomanvongo

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Although these LOOK like Tyco 440X2 chassis, they are really a poor(HPX2) copy made by Mattel.....IE- the tires are crap- and so out of round it ain't even funny, the soft nylon they use in the crown gear(and wheels, frame) is very easy to strip the teeth right off of, and the axles have knurled ends and are very hard to get the wheels off of- and if you do- you strip the wheel holes.
> Anyway, that's the observation I got after ordering/receiving a half dozen this summer.....Caveat Emptor.


It'd be awesome if they were of better plastics, and made to closer tolerances, but then they probably wouldn't be 3 bux, and i'm a real cheap kind of guy. 

They may not be top quality, but they're cheap and plentiful - and it means I've been able to experiment a bit more with what I can do with them (and I don't feel bad about taking an xacto or dremel to a virgin, never run, fresh out of the baggie chassis to make it fit something, because it ain't expensive, nor irreplaceably vintage)

both of these are on mattyco chassis - i find them a reasonably versatile platform to build on:


Finding solutions is what makes customization fun, whether it's trying to get more speed out of a t-jet, or getting just the right wheel setup on these mattyco chassis - often I'll take the tires off, and use a piece of medical hose between it and the rim, just to bring the tires out a bit further for "truing" 

Remember Penny Racers? I've been grabbing those up at yardsales, and using the larger diameter rears on these chassis with some great results - it lifts the magnet farther from the track, allowing for some great slides, and gives the car a completely different driving experience. (plus it gave my caddy a cool streetfreak stance!)



You can also get around the wheel knurl by simply slicing the rim like buttah with a sharp xacto, then cut 1 tire in half to make two skinny rears, and repeat for the front. I'll often do that just to get a car running on the track, while i scout the toy aisles for the right donor rim and tire set



I find these chassis work best with a diecast body plunked down on them) slows them down a scooch, and keeps those rears hard to the ground, plus with them so cheap and plentiful i can feel good about creating fun little bombs for my three n' a half year old and I to run out of any diecast that grabs our eye.



I've been buying these whenever i get a few bucks to spare, and they've allowed my little boy and I to create a whole lot of fun cars that I'd probably never have "wasted" a vintage chassis on.

j


----------



## ParkRNDL

sounds like you're having fun, which is the whole point. awesome. and that caddy is [email protected]$$. and i can't get over how much the exposed rafters and columns in your hobby dungeon look like the exposed rafters and columns in my hobby dungeon. nice to know there's someone else out there... :wave:

--rick


----------



## Pomfish

I don't ever remember seeing anyone use real rocks on their layout, they look cool!

Nice diorama.
Later,
Keith


----------



## gomanvongo

ParkRNDL said:


> sounds like you're having fun, which is the whole point. awesome. and that caddy is [email protected]$$. and i can't get over how much the exposed rafters and columns in your hobby dungeon look like the exposed rafters and columns in my hobby dungeon. nice to know there's someone else out there... :wave:
> 
> --rick


hey rick - shouldn't that be "someone else _down_ there..." ? It's "slots" of fun in the basement! Just watch yer head! :wave:

-j


----------



## gomanvongo

Pomfish said:


> I don't ever remember seeing anyone use real rocks on their layout, they look cool!
> 
> Nice diorama.
> Later,
> Keith


Thanks Keith! I used real rocks for the same reason I like these matyco chassis - they're easy to work with, and I'm cheap! 

j


----------



## Hornet

I know where you can get all kinds of "Free" rocks,
As an ex-farm kid,i put many a little rock in a pile with a whole bunch of it's brothers,and you can have all the piles of rock you want,just come get them,lol:thumbsup:

Looks good G.

How'd that top heavy thing pan out with dual guide-pins:wave:
Rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Some wicked cool creations vongo!!! That primer sedan with the old times is wild!!! Nice body work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

How'd that top heavy thing pan out with dual guide-pins
Rick[/QUOTE said:


> with a rear pin in, and those big ol' spoked wheels, it trundles around a roadcourse nicely - just watch the throttle on the corners. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> slotcarman12078 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some wicked cool creations vongo!!! That primer sedan with the old times is wild!!! Nice body work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! - i scratched that from some plastic i had - the fenders are from the cheapo blue maisto woody wagon - it's running the stock mattyco rear wheels - i just sliced them in half and used the chrome half from a set of johnny lightnings glued in.
> 
> j
Click to expand...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cow!! Scratchbuilt?? Double awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## neorules

Looks like they are all gone. Will they be around down the line? time will tell.


----------



## SouthLyonBen

I put some slip on silicones on my $3 chassis and they are ok and with some Harden Creek mags they run pretty good. Maybe I'm crazy but I think the old Tyco ones handle A little better. Out of the bag they weren't much though. I like all the ones on Ebay for like $15 still in the bag, crooks!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Still came up for me . . .

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me too, though it was a little tricky working from that link. Click continue shopping, then select USA for your location, and then search "chassis" in the search box.


----------



## neorules

Did you try to order?


----------



## TK Solver

All I see there now are copper pick-up shoes for $1.98 a set.

I'm guessing one of the Ebay chassis sellers must have bought up the inventory of the $3 chassis and is reselling them for $15 each. Some would say that's capitalism. Others would call them a parasite, adding nothing of value to society while sucking a little bit of life out of it with every transaction.


----------



## Shadowracer

Chassis are still showing up for me.


----------



## eastside johnny

Chassis are on back order till may 30th. You can still order & won't be charged till they ship. That's as of right now! (12:30 pm Fri 4/20/12)


----------



## neorules

That is good news-- they were not sure whether they would restock when I talked to them earlier in the week.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's because China is building a middle class. 
This is becoming a problem in several industries.

I hate back orders....


----------



## 440s-4ever

Actually it seems like they're on back order every spring for the last few years. Wonder if the next year's batch will have silicone back tires like the 2010 batch or the regular back tires like the 2011 batch.


----------



## plymouth71

maybe we should all email them rquesting the different tires???


----------



## Grandcheapskate

plymouth71 said:


> maybe we should all email them rquesting the different tires???


 I would just let sleeping dogs lie.

The way Mattel treats slots, they may not even be aware they are still stocking these things. Maybe they are just on some kind of automated restock. If you actually wake somebody up and they take a look, we may lose them completely.

Joe


----------



## GenevaDirt

I just bought some a few weeks ago...took less then a week to get them...was going ot order more. But I will wait now.


----------



## carlosnseattle

I ordered some a couple week ago directly from the website, they arrived quickly with no problems. Just ordered several more, bus like you guys said, they are on backorder. This has happened before so I don't think there's any danger they will stop making slot cars.


----------



## Im Paul

What mattel needs to do is start making some nice new bodies to go along with those chassis.


----------



## TK Solver

Im Paul said:


> What mattel needs to do is start making some nice new bodies to go along with those chassis.


Maybe the aftermarket '68 Corvette or '71 Camaro molds could be modified for this chassis?


----------



## Im Paul

yes anything is possible.I just wish they would add some quality into their productions.Seems like the stuff they put out with in the last few years is all garbage.


----------



## Bubba 123

Im Paul said:


> What mattel needs to do is start making some nice new bodies to go along with those chassis.


"ME" thoughts r....
that they r seeing how well the sales of the chassis r going, as a test-market
to c "IF" it's profitable 2 invest in slots again ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## tossedman

I ordered six more last week and they arrived yesterday, so they've still got them in Canada.

Todd


----------



## SouthLyonBen

I ordered some A while ago like maybe 10 days and still haven't seen them yet but as far as I know they are "on their way" no email telling me otherwise. I would agree though that they are barely useable out of the bag unless you maybe had voltage turned way down. But with some slip ons out back they are ok I mean say $3 for the chassis and $3 for the tires as the bare minimum upgrade still cheaper that a NOS T-Jet chassis which at bare minimum will need at least tires. I know it's kind of apples and oranges but you know, to look at the glass half full....:hat:


----------



## GenevaDirt

SouthLyonBen said:


> I ordered some A while ago like maybe 10 days and still haven't seen them yet but as far as I know they are "on their way" no email telling me otherwise. I would agree though that they are barely useable out of the bag unless you maybe had voltage turned way down. But with some slip ons out back they are ok I mean say $3 for the chassis and $3 for the tires as the bare minimum upgrade still cheaper that a NOS T-Jet chassis which at bare minimum will need at least tires. I know it's kind of apples and oranges but you know, to look at the glass half full....:hat:


not sure what you mean by barely usable. I have had no issues using them the way they are. Pretty fast....stick ok.


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Well the last batch I got the back tires were garbage. Some had a real bad seam and none were very round. NOW I could have just had bad luck, or just been overly critical. Out of the bag they handled horrible mostly due to above stated tires :freak:


----------



## slotcar58

The traction magnets no longer all flush with the bottom of the chassis as well. They are 1/32 of an inch up in the chassis, Mega-G style. This further reduces handling. But, with a $2.00 pair of silicone tires and an old pair of Tyco 440X2 traction magnets, in qty. on Ebay $1.50 a pair, you have quite a bargain!


----------



## glueside

The traction magnets have not had the larger step in them for over a year now, at least the 120 that I have purchased.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bubba 123 said:


> "ME" thoughts r....
> that they r seeing how well the sales of the chassis r going, as a test-market
> to c "IF" it's profitable 2 invest in slots again ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123


They could put the bodies on some rolling chassis in Hot Wheels. They already
make some usable plastic bodies, how hard would it be to add mounts?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

NTxSlotCars said:


> They could put the bodies on some rolling chassis in Hot Wheels. They already
> make some usable plastic bodies, how hard would it be to add mounts?


Speaking of Hot Wheels, AND Slot Car Bodies.... did anyone notice, that in the last few Years, the old JL Grand Sport ('64 Corvette) Slot car body turned up again, as a Diecast Hot Wheels Car ! I know it's the same mold, and they even used the same paint scheme ! It's funny that AW never picked up/kept that mold, as IMHO, that was one of THE most accurate HO 1/87 scale bodies ever produced !


----------



## JordanZ870

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Speaking of Hot Wheels, AND Slot Car Bodies.... did anyone notice, that in the last few Years, the old JL Grand Sport ('64 Corvette) Slot car body turned up again, as a Diecast Hot Wheels Car ! I know it's the same mold, and they even used the same paint scheme ! It's funny that AW never picked up/kept that mold, as IMHO, that was one of THE most accurate HO 1/87 scale bodies ever produced !


 have a side by side pic?


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> They could put the bodies on some rolling chassis in Hot Wheels. They already
> make some usable plastic bodies, how hard would it be to add mounts?


hey :wave:
again, "Maybe" testing the market without taking much of a gamble (??)
i'm sure they know a range that the cars w/ sell 2; kids, collectors...
anything well over the lower range sales w/ indicate "Another" market as well.. :drunk:

having been in several businesses myself, "Marketing/ability" is a VERY
HIGH-Concern 2 businesses doing manufacturing (@ least w/ 2 "ME"..)
especially "IF" i could take most of the gamble of investment & production out of the equassion ;-)

b 4 me "Health" took a wrong-turn anyways 

i'm sure their "Marketing-Agents" r lurking on these & many other forums..
2 c "What" other areas their products r "Popular" in :thumbsup:

Bubba 123

Fantasy Cutlery (Renfaires, weddings, hollywood..)

Pirate Pete's Pirate Emporium (mardi-gras, pirate fests, weddings, hollywood) 


Bubba's Slot Car Emporium ( Movie/Tv collector slot cars (HO)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*side by side*



joez870 said:


> have a side by side pic?


 Side by side of the JL Slot body and the Diecast HW car ....or, side by side with the REAL 1:1 Grand Sport Racer and the Toys ?!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Grand Sport, side by side...well, sorta*

Sorry, I sold my last "Loose" HW Grand Sport, but here's some pix anyway....

























MY Grand Sport is Pale Yellow- NOT the Proper Blue color of the 1:1 Racer...


----------



## SCJ

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Speaking of Hot Wheels, AND Slot Car Bodies.... did anyone notice, that in the last few Years, the old JL Grand Sport ('64 Corvette) Slot car body turned up again, as a Diecast Hot Wheels Car ! I know it's the same mold, and they even used the same paint scheme ! It's funny that AW never picked up/kept that mold, as IMHO, that was one of THE most accurate HO 1/87 scale bodies ever produced !


 
Looks like Hot Wheels used the same example/sample to create (copy) their diecast GS Vette as JL did their slot car body....the Accurate Minitures Model kit!






















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I was just looking at the Mattel site and I don't see the chassis listed any more; in fact, the set they were listed with is also gone.

I wanted to point someone to these chassis, but it looks like they are gone. The only part I see listed is pickup shoes.

Am I just missing it?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## WesJY

Grandcheapskate said:


> I was just looking at the Mattel site and I don't see the chassis listed any more; in fact, the set they were listed with is also gone.
> 
> I wanted to point someone to these chassis, but it looks like they are gone. The only part I see listed is pickup shoes.
> 
> Am I just missing it?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


I ordered them last week and they told me that they will be in stock may 30th just fyi. I called them instead of ordering on line. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

here is the info if you want to order more than 6. 

PLEASE NOTE:
If you need to order more than the limit of any given piece, please do not place your order online. Instead, call 1-800-432-5437 for Fisher-Price or 1-800-524-8697 for Mattel to complete your order over the phone

Chassis for HW ER Nascar 

Hope this helps..

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Still available on the Canadian side. $3.43 ea + shipping.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I just checked again and while I can see them on the Canada site (thanks Plymouth), they are not listed on the US site.

Joe


----------



## WesJY

Grandcheapskate said:


> I just checked again and while I can see them on the Canada site (thanks Plymouth), they are not listed on the US site.
> 
> Joe


??? I can see them on US site. I got them @ $2.98 each. Weird. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319

I took pictures of it from my blackberry.. US site. Dont know why you cant see it? 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

They are not there when I look also. Maybe you need to refresh your browser Wes . . . ?


----------



## WesJY

sorry..


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> They are not there when I look also. Maybe you need to refresh your browser Wes . . . ?


Yep .. did that and it works. i can order it , add to cart and went to checkout with US site - no problem and what's more funny is that when I log in to canada site i dont see it there.. LOL! Weird..

I am gonna try and clear my cookie cache and see.. 

Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Okay, let's take this from the top.

Here's the website where I start:

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cat=139&sec=8713&productid=none

This gets me to a main page where I can select either the United States or Canada. I select US and get the "Consumer Relations Answer Center" page.

I then put in either "racing", "HW ER NASCAR" or "electric racing" into the search box. I get a page showing three race sets and pickup shoes. Only two of the sets show available parts (pickup shoes).

When I go to the Canada site and do the same search, I get the same three sets along with the chassis. But no pickup shoes.

Joe


----------



## plymouth71

Here is the page ii've accesed on the canadian side.

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay. Strange sums it up. If I use search, the chassis doesn't come up. But after leaving the site and returning, electric racing is part of the menu. On the 2nd set "95312" the chassis is show with back order under the price.


----------



## WesJY

hey guys - i cleared my cookies and its not there. sorry - my bad. 

i did use the phone number to order ($3.00) price. 

Wes


----------



## alpink

http://shop.mattel.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11213186

takes you to a page with one set available.


----------



## RacerDave

The link for the chassis is in the last post of page 1 of this thread. I just tried it and it still works. Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

RacerDave said:


> The link for the chassis is in the last post of page 1 of this thread. I just tried it and it still works. Dave.


Not for me.

When I click on that link I get a Mattel page with the message "Your session with Mattel.com has ended".

I am using IE8. What browser are you guys using that are successful and unsuccessful?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319

Try this one... But be forewarned they are presently out of stock.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

slotcarman12078 said:


> https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319
> 
> Try this one... But be forewarned they are presently out of stock.


Same message as before -session has ended.

Are you signed in to the Mattel site at the time you are doing the search? Maybe that is why I cannot see that page directly from the link.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is this it??? RM

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I go on and select US, it goes to one page with a bunch of kiddy toys.. If I close the tab and click the link ( like Randy posted) again, it goes to a different page with categories to choose from. Pick elec racing, and the middle number 59312 is the chassis. I'm not signing in, other than picking US the first time I click. If I close my browser, I get that first page where I pick the country.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I see it like this: It isn't there for some of us. I am inclined to think that if they were available we'd be able to see them. On the other hand, for those that do see them, we have not ruled out the possibility that we may be viewing files stored on the hard drive as temporary internet files. I just think the chassis are not there right now when I look at those two options.

Maybe if someone that can see them actually can get an order submitted, then we'd know one way or the other. So far the only orders I've heard about were phoned in.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It says ... on back order... if that helps...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Still no good no matter which method I try. I just tried entering part number 953129129 into the search box and got no matches.

My start page is https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cat=139&sec=8713&productid=none

I agree with Cordoba. My cache is cleared out every time I exit the browser, so I will always get the most recent page.

Joe


----------



## 70ss

Using your link. It opens up a new page for Mattel. I have to put in USA then exit completly. Then click on your link again then you can search electrict racing and find the chassis. Otherwise I just get no item found.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

70ss said:


> Using your link. It opens up a new page for Mattel. I have to put in USA then exit completly. Then click on your link again then you can search electrict racing and find the chassis. Otherwise I just get no item found.


 
OK - Now this worked for me. Item says it is backordered . . .


----------



## 70ss

I should really proofread before hitting reply. But yes it said backordered for me too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

70ss said:


> Using your link. It opens up a new page for Mattel. I have to put in USA then exit completly. Then click on your link again then you can search electrict racing and find the chassis. Otherwise I just get no item found.


Hey! That actually worked.

Being a mainframe computer guy for 25+ years, I am still amazed at how acceptable it is in the PC/Internet world to have something not work the same way every time. Or have to do something twice to get the result you should have gotten the first time. Any time something in the mainframe world didn't work the first time (every time), gave unexpected results, or did something different once in a while, it was a big deal and required investigation. On the internet, the attitude is "just do it again". It actually scares me the financial world is running on these things.

Joe


----------



## gomanvongo

does this one work?

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319

edit: nope - i was trying to link up the canadian page but no go.

j


----------



## eastside johnny

*Chassis are in*

Got an email at 9:40 this am that my order was shipped.......went to the mail box at noon & the package was here!
I guess that they are no longer on back order. 

Rear tires LQQK like the old style Tyco with the "rough" surface known as "Rain tires" here at North Coast H.O.

The story behind that goes back to the 90's. We race outdoors in the summer on several different portable tracks. Before getting an EZ up canopy we would sometimes be subject to DEW. At one of the race by the time we got to the final A Main the track had become a bit moist & the slip on silicone tires were WORTHLESS. Wiping down the track wasn't helping and the ONLY tire that would work were those old Tyco tires that everyone had taken off but still had in their race boxes. After we all scrambled to find them & put them on we were able to finish the night's races, but ever since those have been refered to as "Rain tires" around here.


----------



## sethndaddy

Good news Johnny, I also got the email this morning that my order has shipped.


----------



## Krab

*My chassis have arrived....*

......and i broke out 3 of them to run around my track......One of them is pretty good, the other two need some work.....the rest are suffocating in their little plastic bags for now....
My question is: What bodies fit on these things? I tried some of my older Tycos, but the wheelbase is too long. I don't mind running lexan on them.....but where do I drill the holes for the pin mounts? Or, am I just supposed to use these things for parts?

Thanks

KJR


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Krab said:


> . . . I tried some of my older Tycos, but the wheelbase is too long . . .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KJR


 
Hi - You can adjust the wheelbase. Pop the front axle out the front of its holder and snap it down into the second mount (beind the guide pin). This will let you run your short wheelbase cars, unless they require the narrow chassis (whole different animal).


----------



## helivaguy

i just got my shipment in and yes you can shorten the wheelbase on these.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I just noticed... these things are $4 now...

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo

ParkRNDL said:


> I just noticed... these things are $4 now...
> 
> --rick


sorry rick, I think it's my fault...

I ordered 6 on the site on saturday, at the usual price, then thought "nah, i should grab 6 more". Hit the back button, reloaded the page, and they'd gone up in price! The "great deal" :freak: on pickup shoes has gone up too!

my bad. 

john


----------

